# Litter of puppies runny yellow stools



## alx (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, can anyone advise.
My 12 day old puppies have had a couple of runny stools yesterday, the mum is really good at cleaning up so it's hard to tell, but there was a funny sour smell and one of the white puppies has bright yellow poop staining it's fur. Also the white fleece I use had some yellow staining on it.
I don't think that they are constantly having diarrhea or anything like that, and last night there was a perfectly normal stool in the pen that mum had missed.
Not sure what to do, they are all gaining weight and seem content.
Could it be overfeeding or worms?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

alx said:


> Hi, can anyone advise.
> My 12 day old puppies have had a couple of runny stools yesterday, the mum is really good at cleaning up so it's hard to tell, but there was a funny sour smell and one of the white puppies has bright yellow poop staining it's fur. Also the white fleece I use had some yellow staining on it.
> I don't think that they are constantly having diarrhea or anything like that, and last night there was a perfectly normal stool in the pen that mum had missed.
> Not sure what to do, they are all gaining weight and seem content.
> Could it be overfeeding or worms?


Its probably worth checking in with your vet and asking their advice. Generally speaking yellow loose stools, particularly if the have an odd or foul smell can be a sign of infection bacterial or parasites. Better to check in and ask, rather then leave it and you end up with something more serious.


----------



## alx (Sep 22, 2015)

I will pop into the vets today, maybe I can take a sample in...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

alx said:


> I will pop into the vets today, maybe I can take a sample in...


If you can that would probably be a good idea. At least you will know either way if you have a problem or not. Puppies have very immature immune systems so it can be easy to pick up things and not worth taking a chance.


----------



## alx (Sep 22, 2015)

I know, they are such a worry! There has been no evidence of any runny stool today, I put them on a white vet fleece this morning and it's still spotless...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Did you feed Mum anything different? You do need to worm them at three weeks old, with medication from your Vet.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

T I T O said:


> WOW


What does that mean?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I've reported it, inappropriate.


----------



## alx (Sep 22, 2015)

Been trying to think but no, she has not eaten anything different at all unless she managed to nick something off the kids!
The vet said it would take 1 week to get sample result. She suggested worming the litter a couple of days early with panacur and just keep an eye on their weight and any signs of dehydration. She said at that age they can go downhill very quickly.
The puppies are just opening their eyes today, day 14, and wobbling around on their legs - they are all very active and putting on weight.
Still smelly though, mum is cleaning them up really well so I haven't seen anything recently.


----------

